
How Collecting Opium Antiques Turned Me into an Opium Addict (2012) - omnibrain
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/journey-into-the-opium-underworld/
======
andyl
It's great to see articles on HN that help to familiarize and normalize drug
use. We know that the war on drugs doesn't work, and the stigmatize / demonize
approach is so busted. After reading many articles you learn that there's
nothing to be afraid of, and indeed drug use can open new pathways of
knowledge.

~~~
zzalpha
Well, save for the massive addiction and lethal withdrawl symptoms.

I generally agree with decriminalization/legalization but that doesn't justify
being cavalier about drugs or painting them as some sort of universal good
that have no downsides, as you've done here.

~~~
jacquesm
ot: zzalpha as in 'plural zalpha'?

~~~
zzalpha
Indeed, my hoopy frood!

